# Photo of Month - July



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We are now accepting entries!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

What are you lookin' at?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Don't look now but that guy is still following us!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I love you mommy


----------



## Chick-in-Coop (May 25, 2013)

"Can I tell you a secret?"


----------



## Chick-in-Coop (May 25, 2013)

"Who are you eyeballing? No too here!"


----------



## Chick-in-Coop (May 25, 2013)

Chick-in-Coop said:


> "Who are you eyeballing? No too here!"


That was supposed to say Roo, auto correct thought otherwise...


----------



## Chick-in-Coop (May 25, 2013)

"Best Friends Forever!"


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Gotcha!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh good gosh Gen, could your little girl possibly get any cuter!!!!! She is just precious!!!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you! We are very blessed to have three beautiful little girls. This rooster she is holding is my "ugly" brahma. He still hasn't feathered out properly and is very slow. She catches him all the time. He actually seems to like it!


----------



## drob12985 (Jul 6, 2013)

Dorothy getting ready to give us an egg!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

The ladies


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

Back when Peter had just hatched <3 what a cutie!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Awwwww! Cute!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute pics everyone!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone know what kind of chicken this is? Btw it's a rooster. I saw it the county fair today


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Just some cute pics.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Don't look now but that guy is still following us!


SO CUTE! I miss my ducks being babies! Lol!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My bantam rooster loves hanging in the coop with the girls! Lol!


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Awww... Young love


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

I couldn't decide. So here's the other one (sorry if I'm only allowed 1).

"Tell me the truth. Are my feathers thinning?"


----------



## Artisan (Jul 10, 2013)

*Young rooster and Baby*

These are our 10 week old chickens eating soured milk.


----------



## Artisan (Jul 10, 2013)

Young Rooster and Baby
Rooster was eating curds and flicked his head covering the baby.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol. LOVE the expression!


----------



## Sheila (Apr 18, 2013)

*Molly hanging with her chicks *

Molly hanging with her chicks.


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Artisan, that picture is absolutely adorable!


----------



## drob12985 (Jul 6, 2013)

JC17 said:


> Anyone know what kind of chicken this is? Btw it's a rooster. I saw it the county fair today


Judging by the looks its a Frizzle or a Polish. But one of the tags say #frizzle so its probably a Frizzle


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

bkenright said:


> Awww... Young love


That is one handsome rooster !


----------



## lbcoats (Jul 25, 2012)

*3rd place winner!!*

Very proud of his Old English Game Bantam Roo, he is a blue golden duckwing, they won 3rd place out of 13 kids, my sons 1st year in 4H showmanship!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

lbcoats said:


> Very proud of his Old English Game Bantam Roo, he is a blue golden duckwing, they won 3rd place out of 13 kids, my sons 1st year in 4H showmanship!


That chickens saying "So... What did *I* win?!"


----------



## Maggizzle35 (Jul 2, 2012)

Elvis, my Polish Rooster, standing proud


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Here's a pic I took for a friend who wanted to see me with my chickens. I chased it down in order to take the pic and the smile is one of victory.


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Thanks Kaufranc!


----------



## rionagh_99 (May 10, 2013)

*millie and her first ever chick*

'can i help you'


----------



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

Lila loves the camera


----------



## apdeb (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi from connecticut


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Here's my new group!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

*Photo Contest*

Hope y'all like the pics!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally got a good CHICKEN pic! 









Whaddya say?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Another few pics


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

My favorite girl!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Very cute blblanchard!


----------



## chickenfarmer20 (Jun 23, 2013)

Queen of the roost bar.


----------



## amyhill (Feb 12, 2013)

Good Morning!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

blblanchard said:


> My favorite girl!


Beautiful!! Is she a red blue laced Wyandotte?


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> Beautiful!! Is she a red blue laced Wyandotte?


Yes! She is the absolute sweetest!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Very cute blblanchard!


Thank you!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Great pics this month everyone!


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Are you talkin to me?


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Cuddle time with lady gaga


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Bobbie walking in the yard


----------



## Maggizzle35 (Jul 2, 2012)

Olive my green eyed silkie x cochin


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

You want some of this?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol LittleWings!  I stand no chance against that pic!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> You want some of this?


Awesome picture!!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Lol LittleWings!  I stand no chance against that pic!


LOL I dropped my phone in the coop while taking pictures. When I picked it up, it snapped a pic.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

lost this beautiful girl today.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> You want some of this?


LOL, Great picture!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

lititzchic said:


> lost this beautiful girl today.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

lititzchic said:


> lost this beautiful girl today.
> 
> View attachment 10551


Awwww. Sorry you lost her.

Ken


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

lititzchic said:


> lost this beautiful girl today.
> 
> View attachment 10551


So sorry to hear that.


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry Lititzchic. :'(


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

So sorry to hear you lost her litizchick ! It's always hard...


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

My new Americana chick


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Morning in the mountains,
The air crisp and thin.
In these Rocky Mountains,
a small flock of chickens.


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

My Galahad-


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

lititzchic said:


> lost this beautiful girl today.
> 
> View attachment 10551


I am so sorry.  Hugs!


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank 7chicks.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

lititzchic said:


> lost this beautiful girl today.


So sorry.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Nom nom nom!!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> Nom nom nom!!!


Very Cute!!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

A baby chick feeding the hens!


----------



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

jennifer said:


> A baby chick feeding the hens!


So cute! I love to see kids getting involved


----------



## Maggizzle35 (Jul 2, 2012)

These guys showed up Monday, Mrs. Mallard had a full dozen


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry if you can only post one picture but I couldn't choose! Lol. These babies hatched today by our 2 broody hens!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm going to slip one more in.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

That must be a VERY patient kitty.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

We were on pins and needles for a while. He did play with one to death but I think he realized what he had done and didn't do it again. He hangs out around the coop most of the day now.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a sweet kitten!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

This is Hope my one eyed rooster. He was badly injured as a chick and I didn't think he would make it and that is how he got his name. He looks pretty intimidating in this picture but he is a big old sweetheart.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Adorson, he is handsome! What kind is he?
I also have a 1 eyed rooster named Randy. He got in a fight with the young rooster we had.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Adorson, he is handsome! What kind is he?
> I also have a 1 eyed rooster named Randy. He got in a fight with the young rooster we had.


Thank you! He is a silkie mixed with a brown leghorn. At my old place I had a rat problem and I believe one might have injured him. It got his eye, neck and back and he was only a day or 2 old. I honestly didn't think he would make it and that is why I named him Hope. How is your boy doing? Hope does very well despite only having one eye.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Are you in there?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Adorson, this is Randy. He can be honorary at times but if you stay on his good eye side he is fine.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Adorson, this is Randy. He can be honorary at times but if you stay on his good eye side he is fine.
> 
> View attachment 10764


He is a handsome boy and does look full of himself!


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

One more! This is Squiggy AKA "The Squigster" He is a bantam salmon favorelle.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

So cute Adorson!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

adorson said:


> One more! This is Squiggy AKA "The Squigster" He is a bantam salmon favorelle.


 Good looking guy! I love his beard.


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My adorable bantam rooster Squiggy. He has two hens named Laverne and Shirley! Lol!


----------



## Artisan (Jul 10, 2013)

*Help! I can't keep my chickens or son out of the garden!*

It took me forever to get them all lined up like this!!!
Just joking!


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Enjoying liquid refreshment


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Great pics everyone! I'm glad I'm not having to make this call.
Good luck to you all!


----------



## Pilgrim_Kev (Mar 28, 2013)

Why do we bother buying proper feeders when all they need is a watering can!


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Pilgrim_Kev said:


> Why do we bother buying proper feeders when all they need is a watering can!


Love this !!!!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

adorson said:


> This is Hope my one eyed rooster. He was badly injured as a chick and I didn't think he would make it and that is how he got his name. He looks pretty intimidating in this picture but he is a big old sweetheart.


He's really beautiful!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Artisan said:


> It took me forever to get them all lined up like this!!!
> Just joking!


You have the cutest little guy!!! He's just adorable!!!


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

We're building the pallet coop in the pen out back, and we shut the chickens out so they aren't underfoot. Here is one of my Goldens where the chickens should be and the chickens where the dog should be. Cute how they are checking each other out!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

LittleWings said:


> You want some of this?


Now THAT is some mean Stink Eye!!!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Just another  a little excited to come home with me


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Two girls: one human one bird 

She is pretty much the chicken whisperer in our house  especially with this Ameraucana, Hallie


----------



## ShowBarnMom (Jul 12, 2013)

My handsome boy Fraggle


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

JC17 said:


> Anyone know what kind of chicken this is? Btw it's a rooster. I saw it the county fair today


It does seem to be frizzled, and I don't know much about breeds, looking through my picture book, this bird has a V-comb in addition to a crest, so perhaps a golden frizzled Brabanter??? That or a frizzled Polish....How big is this bird...Standard or Bantam?


----------



## hillbilly61 (Apr 18, 2013)

Pair rir


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

The first time seeing an egg in the nesting box!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

This thread is closed while the judges come to their decision.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Artisan said:


> Young Rooster and Baby
> Rooster was eating curds and flicked his head covering the baby.


Artisan wins photo of the month with this cutie!

Congrats, I will be in touch.


----------

